# Google maps audible nav directions are mute while using bluetooth connection



## LYFT Cruzer (Aug 25, 2018)

Got my android phone paired with my infotainment system in my 2017 cruize. It works great with phone calls and my iTunes music. I'm not using the navigation on the info system because I'm a LYFT driver and LYFT says it is not compatible ( I tried it and it doesn't work) However, I loose the audible google navigation directions (it stops on my phone and does not come through the info system speakers) while my phone is paired with the info system. It's like the navigation is on 'mute'. I do hear it (overriding my conversation) when I'm on my Bluetooth connected phone call. However, when the call is disconnected, I also loose the nav audible directions. When I turn my Bluetooth connection off, the voice google NAV direction returns on my phone like normal.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I uninstalled the android auto AP on my phone from the google play store because it kept freezing up and it was of no use. Thanks for any help or suggestions regarding this.:whatdoyouthink:


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

Mine does the exact same thing. I have to turn Bluetooth off to hear navigation from the phone speakers. Android Auto stopped working randomly the other day as well. It will no longer show up on the car display. I tried forgetting and paring the phone again with no luck. Tried removing Android Auto, rebooting, and installing the app again as well. I haven't dug into the car settings to see if there is a factory reset. That's about all I can think of to try at this point.

Chad


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I have an android phone and a Gen1. I had exactly the same problem with Google Maps, but found two solutions:

1) Switch the radio source to "Bluetooth". That will play the audio coming in from the Bluetooth connection. The problem here is you can't play music from other sources. 
2) Change the settings in Google maps. Maps > Settings > Navigation Settings > Set "Play voice over Bluetooth" to "off".

Hopefully this will provide some ideas to fix your problem.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't know about the bluetooth as I always use the cable and plug phone in to car. 

As for freezing up. AA does that when in battery saver mode. Battery needs to be turned off.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If you are listening to Bluetooth music, Google Maps should come through. If you are listening to FM or XM, while the phone is paired to Bluetooth, it will not broadcast directions over Bluetooth.

Android Auto has a separate volume control for voice and music volume, as does the car's built-in navigation if you have that. Just turn it up with the volume knob while it's speaking.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Why not call Chevrolet and have them talk you through it? They have been helpful on my last 2 Chevrolets the past year.


----------



## LYFT Cruzer (Aug 25, 2018)

How do you get into google maps settings? Do you open google maps or is it somewhere else?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

LYFT Cruzer said:


> Do you open google maps


Yes.

Open Google Maps, tap the icon with three horizontal lines, scroll down to settings.

I'm not sure to what extent your Lyft app is using Google Maps. I'd also look for settings in the Lyft app


----------

